# suggestions for bad smelling 187 brush?



## arbonnechick (Mar 24, 2006)

Is this normal???   

I used it, then washed it with my MAC brush cleaner / water, set it out to dry, and now a few hours later, it smells really odd.

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## depecher (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes. My 187 smells weird after I wash it. My Kabuki brush does too. I don't care though because both brushes are worth a little bit of stink when wet. Don't worry about it.


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 
_Yes. My 187 smells weird after I wash it. My Kabuki brush does too. I don't care though because both brushes are worth a little bit of stink when wet. Don't worry about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Well, I do happen to agree! A little stink isn't gonna make me give up my preciousssssss......


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine does too. Actually most of my bigger brushes have a funny smell to them. Usually once they dry the smell is not as noticable.
It's the type of hair that they use. I mean after all it is mostly goat hair.


----------



## afterglow (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, my kabuki smells funky after I wash it too.  At first it bothered me, but now.. meh.  It's worth it!


----------



## KJam (Mar 24, 2006)

I use lavendar scented baby bath - mine always smell so good - you should switch!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I use lavendar scented baby bath - mine always smell so good - you should switch!_

 

that's such a great idea!


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I use lavendar scented baby bath - mine always smell so good - you should switch!_

 
It's worth a try!  8) 

I must've been having a blonde moment when I posted the original post...I totally forgot about the brush being goat hair. I shouldn't have expected it to smell like roses.  :roll:


----------



## user2 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL I noticed that too yesterday when I swirled my still wet 187 over my face! 
Eww I allowed a wet goat to rub my face!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I use lavendar scented baby bath - mine always smell so good - you should switch!_

 

thanks for the tip...i have to try this


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_LOL I noticed that too yesterday when I swirled my still wet 187 over my face! 
Eww I allowed a wet goat to rub my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That is so frickin hilarious!  I will forever think of that when I use my brushes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a lot of people mentioned, the fur itself has a bit of an odor.  Sometimes it is the dye and eventually subsides a bit.  There is also the possiblility of mildew.  When you wash your brushes with a lot of water, make sure to really squeeze out the water, reshape them and lay them flat to dry with the fur part off of edge of the counter or sink.  That allows air to get to the brush.  Trust me, a mildewy brush is a mistake you will make only once.  It smells like hell.


----------



## mrstucker (Mar 24, 2006)

*Lol*

All I kept thinking of when I read this post is....my dog absolutely REEKS when I wash her!    And, since these brushes are made from animal, and not human hair (wouldn't that be something!), well, it's not so weird that they would stink, too.   

Does anyone else here use baby wash regularly?   I've only used MAC brush cleanser, because I'm so terrified of ruining my brushes (they're way too expensive to replace).    I'm worried that baby wash might be harmful?   Is there some magic in the MAC cleanser that makes it milder than baby stuff?


----------



## litlaur (Mar 24, 2006)

I noticed that too. It's not like a nasty funk, more sickeningly sweet perhaps? It's weird.


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_LOL I noticed that too yesterday when I swirled my still wet 187 over my face! 
Eww I allowed a wet goat to rub my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

LOL ewe! I try not to think about it.
Sadly, I had two goats growing up and it makes me wonder how much money I could have saved if only I would have shaved them


----------



## yeahwrite (Mar 24, 2006)

I use the brush cleaner on mine for day to day cleaning when switching colors, etc, but I was them in baby wash about once a week or so. I've had no problems with any of them losing condition, shedding etc. from the baby wash.


----------



## KJam (Mar 24, 2006)

Gerber's Grins and Giggles lavender baby shampoo 

It rocks!


----------



## user4 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_LOL I noticed that too yesterday when I swirled my still wet 187 over my face! 
Eww I allowed a wet goat to rub my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

and the thought of rubbing a dry goat is sooo much better right??? lmao


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_and the thought of rubbing a dry goat is sooo much better right??? lmao_

 
Too funny!!!  Hey, we can start a new trend.  I will ask my cat if I can borrow his tail to apply my blush.  Just wait, it will show up in Allure soon.


----------



## user2 (Mar 24, 2006)

*runs off to the pet shop and buys three chinchillas, a rabbit and two goats*

So now I need no more brushes!


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_and the thought of rubbing a dry goat is sooo much better right??? lmao_

 

OK so now I am totally turned off by 187 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dry or wet goat it's still goat.
I didn't really think about it before but know I have this strange image  rubbing a whole goat on my face.


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Gerber's Grins and Giggles lavender baby shampoo 

It rocks!_

 
I just bought this today! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_LOL ewe! I try not to think about it.
Sadly, I had two goats growing up and it makes me wonder how much money I could have saved if only I would have shaved them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL....

It's funny when you think about it.  We really are rubbing Squirrel, Goat, Badger, Pony and who knows what else on our faces.  Niiiiiice!!  LOL!


----------



## user2 (Mar 25, 2006)

And it's sooo handy to have a goat!!!

You can use it for your face and to mow the lawn!!


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_And it's sooo handy to have a goat!!!

You can use it for your face and to mow the lawn!!_

 
Don't forget the milk!


----------



## user2 (Mar 25, 2006)

And the cheese!


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 5, 2006)

I just got MAC 187  brush off e-bay and it has a musty smell to it (Like it was stored inside a closed room for a while or something).
I don't know if i should just let it air out? 
I already washed it, it looks fine otherwise. Would dipping it in Febreeze hurt it?


----------



## bebs (May 5, 2006)

uh... well I donno about you but I would return it to the seller and just hope to get it at a cco because you dont know how it got that smell or anything, I know one of my girlfriends washed her's and put it away in the little case when wet and it smelled like your describing because it was molding inside


----------



## frances92307 (May 5, 2006)

try washing it with scented baby shampoo and letting it air dry.  I wash mine with lavender scented baby shampoo and it smells divine!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_I know one of my girlfriends washed her's and put it away in the little case when wet and it smelled like your describing because it was molding inside_

 
there's no mold, just the stale smell. Washing it seemed to help some, i'm letting it air-dry on the windowsill. 
Good idea on the scented shampoo!


----------



## arbonnechick (May 5, 2006)

Yep, use the Grins and Giggles baby wash. Takes that musty old goat smell right away!


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 
_Yep, use the Grins and Giggles baby wash. Takes that musty old goat smell right away!  _

 
OMG awesome idea! I just got a bottle for a freinds baby shower, i'm sure she won't notice a drop missing...


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 6, 2006)

that and a drop of tea trea oil. it's antifungal and antimicrobial and natural. shouldn't hurt the bristles/hair if used diluted.


----------



## lara (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_Would dipping it in Febreeze hurt it?_

 
Short answer: yes. It will alo burn your skin when you next go to use it.

Generally a good rule of thumb with cleaning brushes is that if you wouldn't dip the hair on your head into it (i.e. fabreeze), then don't dip your brush into it.


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Short answer: yes. It will alo burn your skin when you next go to use it.

Generally a good rule of thumb with cleaning brushes is that if you wouldn't dip the hair on your head into it (i.e. fabreeze), then don't dip your brush into it._

 
good point, thanks!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Washing it with Grins and Giggles twice helped a lot btw.


----------



## naynaykilla (May 9, 2006)

*stippling brush smells bad help!*

I cleaned my stippling brush with the MAc brush cleaner but it smells funny...does anyone else have that probelm and how would I go about to figure out why.  I used my brush with the studio fix foundation and after that it started to small funny


----------



## Wattage (May 9, 2006)

I find that when new (if your 187 is newer), the brushes and in particular the 187 tend to smell a little like dye. This is from the dye used to colour the natural fibres in your 187. I noticed mine was stinky too when I first got it. Don't worry, it's nothing to be concerned about - as long as you bought it through MAC


----------



## litlaur (May 9, 2006)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42443


----------



## Patricia (May 9, 2006)

mine was brand new and bought from a store and it smelt funny, it's something to do with the hair i think, but it's nothing bad...


----------



## naynaykilla (May 9, 2006)

thanks so much!!!!
Reallly appreciate the tips


----------



## Ali253 (May 10, 2006)

Cat Cosmetics Brush Cleaner is very strongly scented (vanilla) and I'm sure it would cover up the musty smell.


----------



## mspixieears (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_And it's sooo handy to have a goat!!!

You can use it for your face and to mow the lawn!!_

 
They're great garbage disposal units too. I remember reading stories as a kid (old-school British ones) where if someone had a goat, it'd always eat something it wasn't supposed to - a straw hat, washing on the clothes line etc. They seriously can eat anything!


----------



## asnbrb (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_They're great garbage disposal units too. I remember reading stories as a kid (old-school British ones) where if someone had a goat, it'd always eat something it wasn't supposed to - a straw hat, washing on the clothes line etc. They seriously can eat anything!_

 
we had a goat at our uncle's farm and I had my back turned towards it for a second to find it choping at my belt loop!!

It was cute, though, but I don't think I'm too fond of the thought of rubbing its butt against my face.  Oh, well.


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_LOL I noticed that too yesterday when I swirled my still wet 187 over my face! 
Eww I allowed a wet goat to rub my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------

